# Anyone else having problems with Hotmail....



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

First off my favourite link broke somehow and now I cant even get through from hotmail.com...

Anyone else having this problem or is it just me?

lol it has just let me in but is SOOOOO temperamental.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, me too!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

try it now...Im in at the moment...!


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

oo mine's just back too


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

seems to have gone down again


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

My DB's a Computer Engineer and apparently there are worldwide problems with hotmail, so not just us.  Hopefully it will be sorted soon.

Gem xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Gah thats no good, I need to access my email to book my REM tickets


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

keep trying fidget it works sometimes...!

Good for you on the REM, I have seen them twice once in a tiny venue in 1989 and once at Cardiff Arms Park....  

Hope you get tickets ok!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Have got in this morning and sorted what I needed to.... 

We saw them a couple of years ago at Hyde park they were fantastic!! so hopefully off to Twickenham we go ;o)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Snap I am having problems too


----------

